

Why Don't Young Americans Buy Cars? - a5seo
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/03/why-dont-young-americans-buy-cars/255001/

======
junto
It isn't just Americans. I had my first car at 17 and have owned several.
Three years ago we moved to a big city which is equipped with dedicated cycle
paths everywhere and an excellent tram system. There is a great car sharing
scheme for when you absolutely need a car.

We haven't owned a car since. We have a bicycle trailer for our child on
longer journeys and a mounted bicycle seat for shorter trips.

The auto industry should talk tactics with the MPAA and the RIAA. GM could
then lobby the US government to outlaw websites that direct users to other
websites that sell bicycles.

------
vitno
I have absolutely no motivation to purchase a car. Just a few hours ago, I was
conversing with my dad about his most recent car purchase... he was excited! I
have never felt that way about cars. To me, an 18 year old college student,
cars hold no appeal. They aren't sleek, they aren't innovative, they aren't
new. They are a massive responsibility which only seem to cost money. I'd
rather do something else with that money...

Any internship/co-op I get HAS to be in a city, because I am not willing to
get a car. I'm not sure how that mentality of mine would ever change.

------
drewrv
This is great news. Cars are dangerous, expensive, polluting machines. Roads
and traffic create noise and destroy nice communities.

As a society, we should be trying to have as few of them as possible.

